# Dallas Mavericks FA Thread



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

*In:*

Deron Williams
Wesley Matthews
Javale McGee
Jeremy Evans
Zaza Pachulia

*Out:*

Rajon Rondo
Monta Ellis
Tyson Chandler
Al-Farouq Aminu
Amare Stoudamire


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

So far, our defense and rebounding have improved but our dribble penetration and free-throw making (looking at you, DJ) have taken a hit.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/617823512749740032


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I heard they were closing a deal with Jeremy Lin. Any word on that?


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

RollWithEm said:


> I heard they were closing a deal with Jeremy Lin. Any word on that?


They need a sign and trade w/ the Lakers to do it. I think they have to do some other moves to clear up space or cap holds, but it should happen eventually.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Sigh. Bump. Notice DeAndre Jordan is listed in both the IN and OUT sections lol. Bah.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

This quickly became a pretty nice tanking roster. They can fill in the gaps with D-League guys and possibly finish in Wolves territory at the bottom of the West (below the Kings and Lakers).


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Dallas and Portland might have the worst rosters in the West. Kings have talent, but won't have chemistry. Lakers are a wild card, depending upon their rookies and Kobe's health.

I want the Mavericks to be bad enough to be a bottom 7 team overall, but still have enough talent that potential free agents see Dallas as a viable destination.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Mavericks sign Javale McGee. 

I refuse to give him his own thread b/c I'm partially embarrassed. I just don't want to miss the playoffs while also producing a bunch of goofball lowlight reels.

http://www.mavs.com/mavericks-sign-center-javale-mcgee/?utm_source=FB&utm_medium=ORG&utm_content=JavaleSigned&utm_campaign=PRESS_081315


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

DELETE. DOUBLE POST.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

So long as he gets Boston a late lotto pick I'm happy.


----------

